# Lampeye Killi & Marble Hatchets



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally got a good photo showing (most) of the colours I sometimes see in my male Lampeye Killi when he darts through the tank. (I have been trying since I got him to get a photo like this) Most of the time he looks like he does in the 2nd photo.


----------

